# Great Pyrenees Help



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*3 goldens* has one and *cubbysan* did have one. Maybe they will see this thread! Good luck!

NewfieMom


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I hope Cubbysan posts here...

I trained with somebody who used to show/compete with them... trademarks of the breed is they are independent and stubborn.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Our pyr was 7 when we adopted him last Sept. As with Khan, he is a gentle giant and he loves people and especially kids. We got him from previous owners becaue he is a barker. they were moving back up north to open and run a Bed and Breakfast, and didn't feel a barking dog, especially one as big as Moose would be a good idea.

Pyrs do bark and bark a lot. We are lucky that he does not bark as much as most. We have no problem leaving him alone, he just sleeps. If I read your post correctly it sounds like he may have separation anxiety. 

And yes they are stubborn and very independent. They were bred to to protect herds and flocks and do it alone. So they have to think for themselves and will ignore you if they do not want to do what you want them to do. Some are not as independent. When Moose trees a possum in the yard at night you could call til your voice is gone and he does not come. In fact, someone on the Pyrenees foru posted a picture of a pyr and had arrows pointing to his cheeks calling them Love Handles, to the spot between his eyes as "kissing zone", etc, and then oen to his ears saying "non functional listening devices.

I have seen where they were rated as one of the dumbest dogs becaue they do not go in for tricks. But they know danger and tfigure how to take care of it. We have bird feeders just off the patio and always have small birds and then larger ones like ring neck and white wing doves, grackles, pigeons, etc. Moose pays not attention to them, or to the larger gulls flying over head or when we take him to the beach. BUT if he so much as spots a hawk or osprey that is hardly more than a speck in the sky, he will watch it, ears perked it and if it starts flying this way he will start to bark. If it keeps coming he will stand there, his back feet kicking up grass and dirt until it flies away. Then he calmly comes back to lay down on the patio with us. How he knows the difference between birds of prey and other large birds, I have no idea.

Cats are invisible to him, but he has caught 3 possums we know of. They play dead, he goes off and leaves them and they run off. He doesn't bark at people, even the doorbell or knocking on door. He will "chat" with other dogs at night. A couple of weeks ago he was in a fierce "get the heck out of here" bark in the front bedroom Never heard him bark like that before. Couple of days later we learned a coyote had been on the street behind us. Probably had been on our street (all streets in this little town are short) and that is what he was carrying on about. One of the ladies posted a picture of her 3 pyrs that had a bear treed.

My brother lives in the country on 5 acres up about 30 miles of Austin. there are 3 pasture in his area that have sheep and goats and each one has 2 pyrs in it. Brother said the buy comes out once a day and fills large pans with feed and makes sure the troughs are full of water. The dog have to protect and watch over the sheep. They ahe to do all the thinking, no commands to protect or do this or that.

Our Moose is a badger pyr. In no time he learned the words walk, treat, and eat. And reacts to each as expected--walk, he goes to front door waiting to leash to go on. Treat, he goes and watches the treat jar & fridge where I keep home made treats. Eat, he goes and lays where his foo pan will be put down.

Also he is a people magnet. We take him to Lowes and it takes us 45 minutes to get to department we are going to as everyone in the store, employees and customers have to come and pet on him. Same at Tractor Supply. He gets an hour walk each morning, several different routes and hubby lets him pick which one he wants to go. Hubby has meet more people on the streets around us as they come out to see Moose, many having never seen a pyr tho there are many down here guarding sheep and cattle and goats, but they stay on the ranch and are never seen. Once folks have met Moose, if they see him coming they go tou to pet on him.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

The flock guard breeds were designed to live with the herd independent of humans and guard the flock with their lives. This means they were bred to make their own judgments about what constitutes a threat. When I worked as an LVT, a Kuvasz (another flock guarder) attacked me and bit off half of my upper lip in one motion with zero warning, because I sat down on the floor about two feet away from him. This same dog had been a gentle kissing sweetheart a year earlier. These can be intense dogs.

Pyrs are the kinder, gentler end of the flock guards but they're still big dogs capable of a lot if damage without training and intensive socialization. The best thing for the pup might be to turn him over to the breeder or a rescue group that can find him an owner experienced with the breed?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Michelle, sorry you are having issues with your Pyr.

These dogs are actually quite intelligent, any obedience class I went to, mine was always the first to learn, but then the stubbornness would kick in. Once he showed me he could do something, then he would get bored, and shut down. Their brains work so that they can think and problem solve. They very rarely are the type of dog that will come when called or that you can keep off leash. They like to guard their flock and farm, or in the suburbs they are guarding the whole neighborhood. They have exceptional hearing, so they will bark at your neighbor five houses down shutting his car door. 

From what you are explaining, is he having separation anxiety? Is he different when your brother is around? They are very loyal. Mine would stop eating when I went away on vacation.

They love having a job. In the cooler weather, mine would lay on the deck in our backyard for hours guarding our house. The colder the more he loved it, I would have a very hard time getting him in.

They love children. Before we had our own, I was that lady that used to ask people to come pat my dog. He would cry whenever he saw children. He loved our cats and other dogs.

The most important thing I can tell you is that you just be firm and he must know you are boss. At the same time, they can not be yelled at. They are very sensitive. We crated ours in the earlier years, he figured out how to unlatch child gates.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

He's really gorgeous, hope it works out


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I have been following this thread. I have a dog of the same size, but with a different temperament. Newfoundlands are just as big as Great Pyrenees Dogs, but much more docile. They were bred for water rescue, not herding, and want to be close to people. They are not as smart as Golden Retrievers or Labs, so are not as easy to train, but they can be trained to do water rescue work and therapy work. I got my dog when he was 16 months old. I found that I was easily able to teach him some things. Housebreaking him was an absolute breeze, for instance. He eventually learned to climb stairs outside, as long as the staircase was broad and the steps were shallow. He never mastered narrow, interior staircases with high risers, however. He, therefore, stays on one floor of our home!

NewfieMom

PS-Newfies are like Pyrs in their love of cold weather. I cannot get Griffin inside during the winter. He sleeps happily up on a high snowbank if he has one he can climb up on!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I have been thinking about this. Khan is still young and a purebred dog. I paid, although a discounted price, to get my purebred Newfoundland from my breeder when he was 16 months old. There is no reason why a purebred Great Pyrenees who is that young should not be a prized dog.

I think you have to reason with your brother to give him up while he is still a puppy (which he is, by the way). (My Newf filled out a lot after 16 months!!) He will be able to find a good forever home if he is given to a good rescue at this young age. He deserves a chance with someone who can spend time training him and working on his quirks. I have fallen in love with him already just from your description. It is unfair for your brother to hold onto him when he cannot give this dog a good life.

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you all for the feedback. 3 goldens, Moose is gorgeous! 
I do think that Khan is suffering from separation anxiety. He has not has a very stable life. My nephews grandmother found him on the side of the road after a terrible storm. He was no more than 8 weeks old, scared and covered in mud. She kept him for about 3 weeks while searching for the breeder or owner with no luck. My brother and his wife had been looking for a puppy so Khan was given to them. Khan loved both of them very much but my brother got him when they separated. He lived with my brother for a month before I got him. He does act different when my brother is around, he absolutely adores him. I don't think rehoming him is an option for my brother, I have suggested it, but he is looking for a place where he can keep Khan. He's hoping to take him by November. I am willing to work with him, but need my brother to be committed to helping with him. I cannot do this on my own when I have 3 other dogs. 
Like Moose, Khan is a people magnet and loves the attention. I can't take him for a walk without someone stopping to ask about him or wanting to pet him. One lady ran out her door one day just to see him 
Khan is awesome with children and he loves my dogs. I have thought about having him trained as a therapy dog if my brother is willing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Kahn's beautiful, hope everything works out. 
Thanks for helping him, wish you all the best.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

He is so cute. Maybe you could take him to a training class once a week. If he loves kids and other dogs you can work through these other issues.


----------

